

Putin to Offer Snowden Asylum, but With a Catch - vinhnx
http://world.time.com/2013/07/01/putin-to-offer-snowden-asylum-but-with-a-catch/

======
brokenparser
Putin is a former KGB agent and not to be trusted. We know that from the
leaked cables.

~~~
meowface
Uh, we knew that far before any leak, honestly.

------
tnuc
When I was younger people would seek asylum from Russia in different places.

Now that I am older, people seek asylum from the USA in different places.

How the secret police have changed.

~~~
mjolk
Are you seriously implying that the USA is some sort of evil "secret police?"
Please.

~~~
tnuc
Yes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_police](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_police)

------
galaktor
Snowden surely has copies of the documents distributed around the globe;
what's stopping others from continuing to leak after he stops?

~~~
ihsw
Politeness, courtesy, generosity, prudence... need I go on? It stands to
reason that those secrets would stay secret out of respect for Edward and
genuine concern for his continued existence.

